# PCM update for my 2016 Cruze..Yes or No?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

It can't hurt to ask. 

It takes time for a technician to hook the car up to the computer and update the ECU, so even if the ECU programming is free that is still a cost for the dealership for the time spent doing it. 

If they're going to have your car to do some fluid changes and the same tech can plug the computer in to update stuff while they work, maybe they can cut you a deal.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They'll happily do it for you, likely for the cost of 1 hour labor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ma v e n said:


> They'll happily do it for you, likely for the cost of 1 hour labor.


As my 2016 is nearing the end of its powertrain warranty and hasn't (yet) blown up, probably advisable to do this update on my own?

Does it also help with the idiotic shift points like being in 5th at 27 trying to go up a hill?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It helps them but only the tiniest bit in my opinion. The transmission doesn't have anything remotely like a proper performance shift algorithm


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If you are near the end of your warranty and you want an ECU update that will make the transmission shift better, might as well spend the money to upgrade to a Trifecta tune.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> If you are near the end of your warranty and you want an ECU update that will make the transmission shift better, might as well spend the money to upgrade to a Trifecta tune.


Ehh...I'll probably just keep this one stock. 

I'm over the whole sending logs and tweaking tunes to get it _just_ right.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I will ask them what's available for our 2016's on Tuesday. I am also curious if there is a newer infotainment update...

Jason


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Not to mention the endless weeks of waiting.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

6Speed2016LT said:


> I will ask them what's available for our 2016's on Tuesday. I am also curious if there is a newer infotainment update...
> 
> Jason


I had one applied to mine a couple years ago while in for the brake light recall - it helped Android Auto connectivity on mine quite a bit.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My 2016 I'd take it up to 28-29 to get it into fifth, then if I was on the level I could set the cruise at 27 and troll through a 25mph school zone at 65mpg. I can't imagine it trying to hold fifth up any kind of hill at that speed.


----------

